# Newbie CCW question



## jhall5 (Jan 14, 2016)

Hey Guys, New to the Forum. I carry now but looking to get my ccw here in NC. I was wondering what are the pros and cons of a ccw vs caring without one? Are you held to a higher standard as far as Alcohol? If I were at a pizza joint and had a beer caring with a ccw? Or just going to a restaurant that serves without consuming? seems like there's cant's and do not's with a ccw that would be broken on any general day. I guess what I am asking is there negatives to a ccw?


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Go to the North Carolina forum on opencarry.org. Your question will most definitely be answered there.

Just as a starter, do NOT carry a sidearm concealed without a permit out in public. You are opening yourself up for a bad time by doing this. Here is a good link to help you along.

http://www.handgunlaw.us/states/northcarolina.pdf


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

SouthernBoy said:


> Go to the North Carolina forum on opencarry.org. Your question will most definitely be answered there.
> 
> *Just as a starter, do NOT carry a sidearm concealed without a permit out in public.* You are opening yourself up for a bad time by doing this. Here is a good link to help you along.
> 
> http://www.handgunlaw.us/states/northcarolina.pdf


Or consume any alcoholic beverages while carrying a sidearm.


----------



## Freethought (Jan 10, 2016)

jhall5 said:


> Hey Guys, New to the Forum. I carry now but looking to get my ccw here in NC. I was wondering what are the pros and cons of a ccw vs caring without one? Are you held to a higher standard as far as Alcohol? If I were at a pizza joint and had a beer caring with a ccw? Or just going to a restaurant that serves without consuming? seems like there's cant's and do not's with a ccw that would be broken on any general day. I guess what I am asking is there negatives to a ccw?


 Yes you're held to a " higher standard" , as far as carrying in NC without the permit , it's not a constitutional carry state so how do you like the greybar hotel?

In addition to that IF you should have to use it for defensive purposes while carrying illegally you will most likely be charged with *murder* if the assailant dies , possibly even murder 1 ( premeditated). As far as alcohol , in many locales you can't carry into anyplace that serves alcohol.

Insofar as it goes , NC is one of the easier states to get a CCW permit in , why wouldn't you want to save yourself the paranoia over getting busted and the potential legal hassles by just getting the permit in the first place.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

jhall5 said:


> Hey Guys, New to the Forum. I carry now but looking to get my ccw here in NC. I was wondering what are the pros and cons of a ccw vs caring without one? Are you held to a higher standard as far as Alcohol? If I were at a pizza joint and had a beer caring with a ccw? Or just going to a restaurant that serves without consuming? seems like there's cant's and do not's with a ccw that would be broken on any general day. I guess what I am asking is there negatives to a ccw?


Alcohol and firearms don't mix. My advice to you is if you drink alcohol, even 1 beer, best to leave the firearm at home. Generally, firearm laws are firearm laws and if you break them there is no deciphering in the eyes of the law between you having a firearms permit or not. Again, firearms and alcohol don't mix............


----------



## jhall5 (Jan 14, 2016)

Thanks for the input and info guys, I'm going to go ahead and get a ccw


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Yes, and another advantage is also for reciprocity. Most of the Southern states reciprocate, with some limitations. And I guess that is also currently in question based on what the Democratic Attorney General of Virginia did recently. Not sure if you can go to Virginia any more with an out of state permit. AG says you can't. Don't know if it's hit the courts there yet.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

RK3369 said:


> Yes, and another advantage is also for reciprocity. Most of the Southern states reciprocate, with some limitations. And I guess that is also currently in question based on what the Democratic Attorney General of Virginia did recently. Not sure if you can go to Virginia any more with an out of state permit. AG says you can't. Don't know if it's hit the courts there yet.


At this time, our bastard AG's move against reciprocity takes effect on February 1. However, one can open carry here with no problem. Perhaps a bunch of out-of-staters should do just that to stick it in his face big time.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

SouthernBoy said:


> At this time, our bastard AG's move against reciprocity takes effect on February 1. However, one can open carry here with no problem. Perhaps a bunch of out-of-staters should do just that to stick it in his face big time.


Don't criticize the Progressive Liberal Democrat politicians in your state. After all, they know what's best for everyone, just ask them.

(sorry your stuck with such a bunch of libtard idiots in political control of your state. Watch out they don't try to ram stuff down everyone's throat just like Cuomo did in New York. There's more and more libtards showing up down here also but fortunately for us, the Republicans still have a pretty strong hold on the legislature and the Executive branch).


----------



## RobertS (Jan 7, 2016)

If you carry a gun at all, you're held to a higher standard. You have a deadly weapon on you.

I don't have my CC permit yet, should get it next week, but I would not drink if I'm carrying, just as I would not drink and drive.

If you're involved in a shooting, and you blow over the limit, it's going to affect how the prosecutors approach the case, as well as any civil case.

Minimize the trouble. Keep your head on straight and you should be fine.


----------



## Freethought (Jan 10, 2016)

RobertS said:


> If you carry a gun at all, you're held to a higher standard. You have a deadly weapon on you.
> 
> I don't have my CC permit yet, should get it next week, but I would not drink if I'm carrying, just as I would not drink and drive.
> 
> ...


 This ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Keep your head on a swivel , avoid trouble , walk away if at all possible , always hold your temper. Draw your sidearm only as a last resort. Again AVOID potential trouble , do you best to avoid sketchy areas and situations.


----------



## AZdave (Oct 23, 2015)

Ccw makes it easier to purchase a gun when the instant check computers go down. (They can't handle the load.)

Drinking, ccw, and driving never mix. If you are any way impared, the jury will be against you. Not worth the time.


----------



## Spike12 (Dec 10, 2008)

CCW is a whole 'nuther world. So while keeping a gun in the house takes inner thought and commitment to action, having a CCW is another step above that. 

It requires a completely different mindset and approach to everything and everywhere. You take on responsibilities as an armed citizen of this society that you never had before and you better have thought all that through LONG BEFORE the time comes to act. Sure there's protecting yourself on the street, but what about in a store or bank?

I walk into a store or restaurant and look around the room. I pay more attention to where I sit and which way I'm facing. In my small town I usually go to the same places and restaurants. If I know the owner well enough I speak to them about being a licenced to carry and how they feel about that. The concept of anger is totally different. Your wardrobe is all different. Considerations about your loved ones being with you is another consideration. What you do in your car?

Why carry? Bottom line answer is up to you but you have to be committed to it. It is not decoration


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Spike12 said:


> CCW is a whole 'nuther world. So while keeping a gun in the house takes inner thought and commitment to action, having a CCW is another step above that.
> 
> It requires a completely different mindset and approach to everything and everywhere. You take on responsibilities as an armed citizen of this society that you never had before and you better have thought all that through LONG BEFORE the time comes to act. Sure there's protecting yourself on the street, but what about in a store or bank?
> 
> ...


Nicely put. I would recommend not bringing up the topic to a business owner or manager about carrying arms in their establishment... unless you know that person is friendly to the firearms issue. Better to let sleeping dogs lie, lest they suddenly decide to start putting up No Gun signs.

Carrying a sidearm in public certainly does change things a lot. One needs to consider all of this before venturing forth with firearm on person.


----------



## Spike12 (Dec 10, 2008)

SouthernBoy said:


> Nicely put. I would recommend not bringing up the topic to a business owner or manager about carrying arms in their establishment... unless you know that person is friendly to the firearms issue. Better to let sleeping dogs lie, lest they suddenly decide to start putting up No Gun signs.
> 
> Carrying a sidearm in public certainly does change things a lot. One needs to consider all of this before venturing forth with firearm on person.


Thank you. But, there was the qualifier 'If I know the owner well enough' and in this smallish town that's pretty easy to do since the restaurant in question only seats 55 people. Plus they already know not to put up those 'No Guns' stickers. My bank and I have already had that discussion and based on that they decided not to put up the stickers. The hospital and it's secondary treatment centers have remained stupid.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Spike12 said:


> Thank you. But, there was the qualifier 'If I know the owner well enough' and in this smallish town that's pretty easy to do since the restaurant in question only seats 55 people. Plus they already know not to put up those 'No Guns' stickers. My bank and I have already had that discussion and based on that they decided not to put up the stickers. *The hospital and it's secondary treatment centers have remained stupid.*


I like this.... the way you put it.


----------



## Donn (Jul 26, 2013)

You intend to carry, make it legal. Going out for a few "pops," leave the piece at home. Save yourself some grief.


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

when we took the nRA safety course(required in my state) they are very specific--do not touch firearms when using drugs or alcohol--like using a car. it is dangerous to do so


----------

